# Restless Company



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2012)

A piece I put together then edited in photoshop =)


----------



## TheStory (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this vector? or is it the cutout filter?
I do like the colors. I'm very partial to warm tones.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like the right half of the picture. To be more precise the bottom half of the right side. For some reason my eyes want to see this as two different pictures. I don't think they merge well, not that either of them are bad, but just not complimenting.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2012)

I should probably post the original huh, this was a collage filtered through photoshop, cutout i believe but it's been a while so i'm uncertain


----------



## wyf (Jun 17, 2012)

You're so talented!


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## ScienceFriction (Jul 1, 2012)

I would like to see the original collage as well out of curiosity, but I do love the filtered version very much. The colors blend together very well!


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

Keep 'em coming, _Nox_.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2012)

I will post the original up when I find it, and I've been working on a new piece, but I ran out of magazines and the pieces I have don't fit right. I need mor eold magazines =(


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I'm not the Arts Editor, but I would be happy to see this (and the other one) published in Motley ...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2012)

Really? I'd think there are a lot more talented artists with their work up here. I'm going to find the originals and put them up, I've decided I like them better.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2012)

There we are, the original collage. I came across three new (old) magazines that I'm hopping will yield more pieces for me to work with.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it's greedy when people have more than one talent.


Great job - very jealous of your creativity


----------



## Cran (Aug 20, 2012)

Both work for me, although in different ways. 

Every now and then, I get the urge to decoupage something - so far, I've resisted the urge.


----------

